
Weston on Raspberry Pi Accelerated - edwintorok
http://ppaalanen.blogspot.ro/2013/05/weston-on-raspberry-pi-accelerated.html
======
sciurus
The article on the reasons for doing this work is also very interesting:
<http://fooishbar.org/tell-me-about/wayland-on-raspberry-pi/>

~~~
jonathanhefner
Yes, very interesting. Reminded of <http://prog21.dadgum.com/173.html>

------
joosters
Are there any precompiled binaries for this? The Raspberry PI build
instructions for Weston look involved -
<http://wayland.freedesktop.org/raspberrypi.html>

~~~
asb
<http://raspberrypi.collabora.com/> though Daniel Stone is intending to update
that (hopefully soon) so the .debs include a weston-launch script that does
the necessary XDG_RUNTIME_DIR setting and misc setup for a simple easy to run
demo.

------
edderly
Very cool. There seems to be a lot of very detailed posts from the
Wayland/Weston developers recently, is this coincident with the Mir (for want
of a better expression) fork?

Still, the synchronization and swapping between GLES and using hardware
overlays is a problem that has been solved for sometime on Android.
Unfortunately this magic maybe hidden in a proprietary framebuffer Android HAL
or more recently the platforms hardware composer HAL.

------
ChuckMcM
This is pretty actionable stuff. I really like the discussion around the
trade-offs. So an interesting question is on my Zynq-7000 Zedboard what sort
of Framebuffer would you design to be the "ideal" Wayland or Mir target?

------
camperman
This is very good news although now I feel I've just wasted a day speeding up
a home-grown software video player for the Pi.

------
workbench
Really awesome work, had my hopes up for this and the video does not
disappoint!

